
My fragile baby is being wrongfully seized by the government - rossant
https://rendeznousnotrebebe.wordpress.com/english/
======
rdhyee
I'm shocked to read this post by Cyrille Rossant, a respected member of the
Python community. He and his wife have had their baby taken away by the French
government (most unjustly and cruelly as far as I can tell). Anyone out there
who can help reunite him and his wife with their baby?

------
justglowing
Cyrille, you have all my support.

